# [SOLVED] TF2 Missing Texture problem



## AcidGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,

Since the last update to css (why an update to css would affect tf2 i have no idea.)I have not been able to see some textures on the custom map ctf_convoy. The textures worked fine before the update. 










To fix this I have tried:

- Reconnecting to server
- Restarting the game
- Restarting my computer
- Re-downloaded map (from server and from fpsbanana)
- Rebuilding cubemaps (typing buildcubemaps in console)
- Verifying Integrity of Game Cache
- Defraging the game
- Reinstalling the game
- Updating my drivers

There are cubemaps in this map, also any shiny surfaces such as glass or the intelligence has a shiny checkerboard tint on it.

This is the only map I seem to have a problem with. I dont believe it is a problem server side or with the map as I seem to be the only one with this problem.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

Welcome to TSF, AcidGreen!

Hmmm....this seems odd. Now normally, I would say to update your graphics card drivers, but since you've already did that, I would uninstall completely uninstall the game using Revo Uninstaller and then installing the game again. After that, download and install the map.

In addition, you can reinstall CS:S without updating it to see if that is really the cause of the problem. If so, I would just leave CS:S alone for now.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

Oh, and I forgot to mention, use Atitool to scan for artifacts and it if you could, post the make, size, and model of your PSU which will be found inside your computer. In addition, please post your complete systems specs by using this.


----------



## AcidGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

Windows: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Edition, Version 6.1.7600 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7600.16385
Memory (RAM): 8191 MB
CPU Info: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
CPU Speed: 3413.8 MHz
Sound Card: Speakers (High Definition Audio
Display Adapters: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series | ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series | ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver | RDP Reflector Display Driver
Monitors: 1x; Generic PnP Monitor | 
Screen Resolution: 1680 X 1050 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
CD / DVD Drives: D: HL-DT-STDVDRAM GH22NS40
COM Ports: NOT Present
LPT Ports: NOT Present
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 465.7GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 216.6GB
USB Controllers: 7 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Award Software International, Inc.
Product Make: GA-MA770T-UD3P
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: | |
Time Zone: Pacific Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA770T-UD3P
Modem: Not detected

That atitool said it did not support Win7, so i did not download/run it.

Edit: My Internet has been going extremely slow lately. If that would have an affect on anything.


----------



## AcidGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

Uninstalling the game via the Revo Uninstaller and reinstalling it did not help. When you uninstall it through Revo, steam still asks you if you want to delete the local files. So I do not think that the Revo was any different from my previous reinstall.

EDIT: I tried running the the game in compatability for windows XP SP3, no luck.
Also no the only missing textures are the ground and the tires. Shiny surfaces are fine.


----------



## AcidGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

Alright, this I think is a problem with the game. I tested the map on another machine and it had the same problem. This computer has also worked before the update. I'll just hope it will be fixed with the next game/engine update.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

The problem is plain and simple...you are missing the texture for that map. The best way to pinpoint the problem is to turn on your console when you are playing. With console enabled load that map and you should see in error appear telling you exactly what file you are missing and what directory path it is taking to try to find it. i.e. de_train/materials/models/ etc. If you do that you can check to see if that file is in there. If it is not in there you can use the search on your pc to locate it and place it in there. May be possible the update moved the file on you. If none of that works go to fpsbanana and contact the maker of that map to send you the file.


----------



## AcidGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*

It's been fixed.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*



AcidGreen said:


> It's been fixed.


That's nice to hear!

Although not required, it would be nice to post how you solved it in case some people have the same or similar problem.

In addition, please mark your thread as solved by doing this.:


----------



## AcidGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Missing Texture problem*



LtCarman said:


> That's nice to hear!
> 
> Although not required, it would be nice to post how you solved it in case some people have the same or similar problem.
> 
> In addition, please mark your thread as solved by doing this.:


I didn't do anything, I joined one day and the game started downloading the textures. So I don't know what happened.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

It is possible the server you were playing on had it's .res file removed during update. That file allows users playing custom maps to download any and all resources/materials/models for those particular maps when they join the server. Most likely you weren't the only person with the issue and it was most likely repaired by a admin.


----------

